# Fruit flies Help Needed desperately



## Devilpacker (May 6, 2005)

I ordered some Hydei cultures from Wormman Farms and they have not come yet even though they were supoosedly shipped weeks ago, anyway my Chinese Mantid Oooth looks near ready to hatch and i dont have a proper food supply, does anyone know a retailers in Ga to get fruit flies or an alternitive to fruit flies since my cultures don't seem to be coming any time soon? I have plenty of Money But i nee a food source fast. Any suggestions?


----------



## PlasticMonkey (May 6, 2005)

Got any petco's nearby?

They tend to carry fruit flies. Nicely sized culture for around 6 dollars. Look in the reptile deparment.


----------



## Devilpacker (May 6, 2005)

Thanks ill check some petcos out around my area


----------

